# 4WD JD 4710 won't engage..any ideas?



## jrugen12 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a JD 4710 with the switches on the right fender. It no longer engages. My local JD Dealer was no help and offered no advice other than "Bring it in". Any ideas? Is there a relay switch/ fuse for the electronic 4WD. Can I engage it manually?

Thanks in advance


----------



## adfa (Feb 28, 2012)

transfer case may be totally screwed.

or a linkage is busted.

probably a transfer case. I had the same problem on my truck, but I caught it (i.e. that is why my 4wd stopped working even though I switched it). Otherwise the wheels will seize hardcore on you and you wil die when it does.

goodluck though, 4wd costs tons of money.

but you could also just have some other stupid simple thing broken, depending on what clutches the 4wd on.


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

John Deere machines run with fwd engaged. They need power to disengage to allow oil to pump the pack off


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a 4310 that had the same problem when I bought it, they had to replace the front shaft/coupler.


----------



## lucky50 (Jan 5, 2017)

Had the same problem. Finally located the 4wd assembly and linkage on the left side of the transmission under the seat. A black and white wire go to a solenoid that allows hydraulic oil to be pumped to the piston that shifts the 4wd lever. The piston was broke off the frame and the solenoid wasnt working. havnt got it fixed yet but was able to manuall shift the lever into 4wd and now have 4wd on the tractor for the first time ever. Hope this helps.


----------

